
How I Stumbled Upon the Internet’s Biggest Blind Spot - adim86
https://medium.com/@nayafia/how-i-stumbled-upon-the-internet-s-biggest-blind-spot-b9aa23618c58#.78u28dm0a
======
brudgers
Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10905845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10905845)

